# Eclipse Projekt exportieren inkl Libs



## Aracnophor (19. Juli 2009)

Hi, also ich hab folgendes Problem: Ich hab ein Projekt in Java mit Eclipse
entwickelt und nun abgeschlossen. Jetzt würde ich es gerne als .jar Datei 
Exportieren. Oder als beliebige andere eigenständig ausführbare Datei. Bei
dem Versuch dieses mit Eclipse zu tun, hab ich allerdings feststellen müssen,
dass einige wichtige .dll Dateien zur Kommunikation mit der seriellen
Schnittstelle unter Windows nicht mit in das Archiv exportiert wurden und das
Programm somit natürlich eher weniger lauffähig ist. 
Nach reichlich googlen, was man da machen könne und testen einiger anleitungen zum export unter Eclipse bin ich nun soweit dass ich einfach mein Problem hier schildere und hoffe dass mir jemand helfen kann. 
Im Endeffekt muss ich nur 4 libraries mit exportieren oder sowas in der Art, so 
dass mein Programm die Dinger innerhalb der .jar finden kann.
Achja, FatJar hab ich auch schon probiert, mit demselben Ergebnis. stell ich mich zu bescheuert an?

Grüße Arac


----------



## zeja (19. Juli 2009)

Dlls und auch Fremdbibliotheken haben in Jars nichts zu suchen. Damit verletzt du eventuell die Lizenzen der Bibliotheken.

Nimm dir ein Ant-Buildfile oder am besten direkt Maven und schreibe darin die entsprechenden Scripte die dir die Libraries und Dlls in Ordner neben deinem Jar legen. Das ganze kannst du dann über den classpath und library.path referenzieren.


----------

